# 1/25th Camaro



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a 1/25th scale model of the new Camaro out yet?


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry, just the concept. It could be turned into a legit stock Camaro with some work, though.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

These are your choices:
AMT (1/25):









Revell Snap kit is 1/25th:









Jada Toys 1/24/25 kit. Don't have a pictures of that kit.

I have not heard of anything new or updated either.
Chris


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Walmart had a diecast of the 2010 on the shelf back in April,wish I would have picked it up.


----------

